# Test... 2



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

*Test...*

This thread is a testing place for my 1337 Moderator powerz. So if you post here, be aware that I will use the opportunity to test editing, deleting, etc. on all posts in this thread, not just mine. You have been warned. 

(Of course, if you also want to test something which you don't need later or just want to increase your post count/fool around/whatever, be my guest.  )


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 14, 2002)

Editing my ing post. What is it with you mods and goddamned editing. You're all on huge ing power trips. I think you guys should sit back and deflate your egos some what.

The forgoten realms suck and Drizzt is a munchkin.I have an idea now... 

Ack my whining skills arent working today I need more coffee me thinks.  I figured if I was going to give you a post to edit I should make it somewhat similar to all the whiners. Have fun editing.
Much appreciated.
BTW

CONGRATS DARKNESS
Thanks, my friend! 

[BTW, Morrus, I _love_ the new profanity filter! Look here: ]

- Darkness


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 14, 2002)

Not a problem.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

The new profanity filter ing rocks!  I have never seen such a 1337 mothering profanity filter in all my in' days!

It'd be even funnier if it was , but I'll live with the damn er that Morrus came up with.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Edit other people's posts - check
Delete posts - check
Make an identical copy of a thread - check
Close a thread - check
Open a thread - check

What next...?

Make thread vanish so that even I can't see it - check 
Split thread - check
Make thread sticky - check
Unstick thread - check
Nuke thread - check
Merge thread - check
Move thread and leave redirects - check
Move thread back, make redirect vanish - check


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

*Have thread, will merge*

Soon to be merged with my test thread. 

Done!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2002)

Cool filter, eh?  It just occured to me last night - turn any grumpy swearing person into a happy smiley one in one fell swoop!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Cool filter, eh?  It just occured to me last night - turn any grumpy swearing person into a happy smiley one in one fell swoop! *



Yeah, like this: ! I in' love this in' filter. Heh.


----------



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

I have to say I hate the ing god damn son-of-a-bitch -ass profanity filter!  I like being grumpy, god damn it!

EDIT:  Hmmm, it would seem some words aren't coverd.  Here, let me say bitch without the hythens...

EDIT 2: I wonder what happens when I click "Disable Smilies..."


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 15, 2002)

ing WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------

